# Steak Success



## Greg Rempe (Jul 4, 2005)

No out of round problems on the Genesis B...did two rib steaks direct for 2 minuets each side and then to the back (third burner off) and finished indirect till done!  Man...a great way to do them...wife said best steaks of the summer...so far!! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 4, 2005)

Way to keep Momma happy Greg !


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 4, 2005)

Bryan...Sylvia's sizziling soulfood spiece and season salt...hollah!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 5, 2005)

I have heard that it's a excellent product. Guess I'll have to pick some up. I hope it's not like Montreal season. Is it? I don't care for the stuff.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 5, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I have heard that it's a excellent product. Guess I'll have to pick some up. I hope it's not like Montreal season. Is it? I don't care for the stuff.



No, it's very good!!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 6, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1hlsyqx3][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1hlsyqx3]I have heard that it's a excellent product. Guess I'll have to pick some up. I hope it's not like Montreal season. Is it? I don't care for the stuff.



No, it's very good!![/quote:1hlsyqx3]
It did not show up on a web search?????[/quote:1hlsyqx3]

Son Greg has been using this seasoning  for a while.  Silvia puts up a  variety of "flavors" but the kind Greg uses is very hard (read as impossible) to find here in SW Florida.  I will say it does make for a tasty steaky.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":22u2febr][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":22u2febr]I have heard that it's a excellent product. Guess I'll have to pick some up. I hope it's not like Montreal season. Is it? I don't care for the stuff.



No, it's very good!![/quote:22u2febr]
It did not show up on a web search?????[/quote:22u2febr]
I could get some for you Bryan...let me know and I will hook you up!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 6, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Bryan...Sylvia's sizziling soulfood spiece and season salt...hollah!!



Okay Greg.  Is the name of the stuff "Sylvia's Sizziling Soulfood Spice" exactly?  Or is this one of those trick deals?  We looked all over hell's half acre for it and every time we'd call from the store to verify you'd say "Nope.  Keep lookin'"


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2005)

I can send you some too Airboss...that way you can sit home and wait for it instead of waisting time in Hells Half acre! #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay Greg, I'm curious too now! Send me some, will ya!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay Greg, I'm curious too now! Send me some, will ya!



PM me your address Nick!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 6, 2005)

Well that's mighty nice of you son.  Nick and I thank you.  And set my boy Finney up with a round as well.  I owe him for that Grillslinger referral.  Matter of fact, send Grillslinger some too.  And while you're at it send some to Bubba.  You may want to give some to Bro Chris for his Bday.  And don't forget Tex Law.  Always a good idea to take care of the site barrister I say.  Can't believe Susan and Woodman can't find a use for some.  See where this is going?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2005)

(clears throat)


----------



## Airboss (Jul 6, 2005)

And Cap!  Jeezuz don't forget Cap.  How could I have forgotten Cap?  My bad. Matter of fact, send him Finney's.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2005)

:hide:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> (clears throat)



Cappy, let me know if you like it.  I'll bring you and Finney some in Sept.


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1co0u291](clears throat)



Cappy, let me know if you like it.  I'll bring you and Finney some in Sept.[/quote:1co0u291]
Put mine in that package of WolfeRub you still owe me.  8-[ 

bastard Airboss


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put mine in that package of WolfeRub you still owe me.  8-[ 

bastard Airboss[/quote:nanhoqfa]

Man, I totally forgot.  I need to get some to you and to the Rev.  I promised both of you guys, and Bryan.  Shoot, sorry fellas.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 6, 2005)

So...my thread of great steaks has degenerated to my flesh and blood dolling out Syliva orders to the masses and Larry handing out Wolfe rub...You're all fired!! :-X


----------



## Airboss (Jul 6, 2005)

It appears my work here is done.   Those steaks did sound good though.  What was it it said you put on them? It's been so long I've disremembered.


----------



## Griff (Jul 7, 2005)

Gee, what a nice site administrator to send us all some. That guy on the other board would never be that nice.

Griff


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 7, 2005)

Is this it?????? I didn't see my name, you'd think he would take care of his moderators.

http://www.sylviassoulfood.com/SecretSeasoning.html


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jul 7, 2005)

Larry- thanks for forgetting the Wolfe Rub....I've had 4 whole chickens, 50 wings and 2 pork loins go bad waiting for the stuff. All my neighbors are calling me a liar, saying this "so called WolfeRub" just does not exist. I've been demoted to just an ordinary, common griller like the rest of my "fire-up-the-gasser-once-a-month" neighbors. Totally stripped of my self proclaimed Grill King of Neighborhood status.  LOL. Just kidding you, buddy. Can't wait to get somemore of the famous WolfeRub.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 8, 2005)

Hurry, operators are standing by......


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 8, 2005)

thank you...the auction is closed! =D>  #-o


----------

